# Analysis Of "Sarang Mahala 5 Surdas"



## Sher_Singh (Nov 25, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh



Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji has within Himself the Bani of our Bhagats as well as our Gurus. I have been doing research on Bhagat Bani and by the Grace of God and the True Guru I hope to understand it; may God help me to help others also recognize and appreciate it, as it is His word.



This article is an analysis of the Bhagat Bani of Bhagat Surdas Ji.



As I came across this Bani, it has kept me thinking since. The theme of the following Bani is – Not involving yourself with those whose minds oppose Waheguru and filling your own mind with His thoughts.



The Bani incorporates one tūk (sentence) by Bhagat Surdas Ji and one shabad by Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji and is as follows on Ang 1253 of Guru Ji:



Cwif mn hir ibmuKn ko sMgu ]

Cchaad mun har bimukhan ko sung.

O mind, do not even associate with those who have turned their backs on the Lord.   



swrMg mhlw 5 sUrdws ]

Sarang Mahala 5 Surdass.

SAARANG,  FIFTH MEHL,  SUR DAAS:  



< siqgur pRswid ]

Ik Oangkar Satgur Prasad.

ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD.  BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU:  



hir ky sMg bsy hir lok ]

Har ke sang basey Har lok.

The people of the Lord dwell with the Lord.



qnu mnu Arip srbsu sBu AripE And shj Duin Jok ] 1 ] rhwau ]

Tun mun arap sarbas sub arapio anand sahej dhun jhok. 1. Pause.

They dedicate their minds and bodies to Him; they dedicate everything to Him. They are intoxicated with the celestial melody of intuitive ecstasy.  || 1 ||  Pause  ||



drsnu pyiK Bey inribKeI pwey hY sgly Qok ]

Darshan pekh bhey nirbikhei paey hai salgley thhok.

Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Lord’s Darshan, they are cleansed of corruption.



Awn bsqu isau kwju n kCUAY suMdr bdn Alok ] 1 ]

Aan bast(u) sio kaj n kchhooai sundar badan alok. 1.

They obtain absolutely everything. They have nothing to do with anything else; they gaze on the beauteous Face of God.  || 1 ||   



isAwm suMdr qij Awn ju cwhq ijau kustI qin jok ]

siaam sundar taj aan ju chahat jio kusti tan jok.

But one who forsakes the elegantly beautiful Lord, and harbors desire for anything else, is like a leech on the body of a leper.



sUrdws mnu pRiB hiQ lIno dIno iehu prlok ] 2 ] 1 ] 8 ]

Surdas mun prub hath leeno deeno eh parlok. 2. 1. 8.

Says Sur Daas, God has taken my mind in His Hands. He has blessed me with the world beyond.  || 2 || 1 || 8 || 









This Bani comes right after Bhagat Parmanand’s Sarang on page 1253 of Guru Sahib Ji. Some writers have wrongly said that this whole shabad is by Bhagat Surdas Ji. Infact the only part that is by Bhagat Surdas Ji is the line:





Cwif mn hir ibmuKn ko sMgu ]

Cchaad mun har bimukhan ko sung.

O mind, do not even associate with those who have turned their backs on the Lord.   



The rest of the shabad was written by Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji. Just by reading the first line by Bhagat Surdas Ji it is not possible to tell who it is written by. Normally in Bani, whoever it is written by, their name appears within the Bani or before it. But not in this case. The answer to this lies in the shabad written by Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji.



After Bhagat Surdas Ji’s line it is written:



swrMg mhlw 5 sUrdws ]

Sarang Mahala 5 Surdass.

SAARANG,  FIFTH MEHL,  SUR DAAS:  



This explains who wrote the shabad.

Saarang means the raag in which the shabad is to be sung.



Mahala 5 (Fifth Mehl) – means that the following shabad is by Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji.



Surdas – means the shabad is addressed to Bhagat Surdas Ji and is a follow on from his line.



And also, near the end of the shabads by Guru Sahib, the word Nanak appears. Here it is replaced by Surdas, which gives some the misinterpretation that it is by Bhagat Surdas Ji. This is infact Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji addressing Bhagat Surdas Ji as his ideology is in coherence with Bhagat Ji’s. This shabad is in support of Bhagat Surdas Ji’s one verse.





Analysis of Bhagat Surdas Ji’s verse:





Cwif mn hir ibmuKn ko sMgu ]

Cchaad mun har bimukhan ko sung.

O mind, do not even associate with those who have turned their backs on the Lord.   





This is telling the Gursikh not to mix with those people who oppose God. Anything or anyone that speaks ill of the Lord is to be rejected by the Gursikh, thus, keeping your mind filled with His Name and His praises, nothing else.



Cwif

Chhad – this means to leave alone, to go or to stay away.



mn

Mun – this is the mind.



hir

Har – the Lord Himself.



ibmukhan

Bimukhan – opposing someone or something. (Ibmukh / Bimukh = one who opposes)



ko

Ko – of, to.



sMgu

Sung – attachment or association with.





Thus direct translation is:



Chhad     Mun     Har      Bimukhan      ko        sung

Leave      mind     Lord    opposing       of         attachment



Oh mind, leave the attachment of those who oppose the Lord.





Analysis of Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji’s Shabad in support of Bhagat Surdas Ji:



swrMg mhlw 5 sUrdws ]

Sarang Mahala 5 Surdass.

SAARANG,  FIFTH MEHL,  SUR DAAS:  



Giving an indication in which raag the shabad is to be sung in. The shabad is by Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji (Fifth Mehl / Mahala 5). The shabad is addressed to Bhagat Surdas Ji and is in support of his verse.



< siqgur pRswid ]

Ik Oangkar Satgur Prasad.

ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD.  BY THE GRACE OF THE TRUE GURU:  



Ik = One.

Oangkar = Universal Creator.

Satgur – True Guru.

Prasad – realisation through the concept of Grace.



The One Lord is seen through the True Guru Himself. There is no difference between the Guru and disciple, thus, Guru Ji’s Guru was God Himself. So if we cannot see Him through our Guru how can we see Him otherwise?



hir ky sMg bsy hir lok ]

Har ke sang basey Har lok.

The people of the Lord dwell with the Lord.



Those saints and prophets that have become One with God reside with Him.



Har ke sang – With the Lord.

Basey Har lok – reside Lord’s people.



Thus further stressing that His people and Him are One.



qnu mnu Arip srbsu sBu AripE And shj Duin Jok ] 1 ] rhwau ]

Tun mun arap sarbas sub arapio anand sahej dhun jhok. 1. Pause.

They dedicate their minds and bodies to Him; they dedicate everything to Him. They are intoxicated with the celestial melody of intuitive ecstasy.  || 1 ||  Pause  ||



Tun mun – Mind and body.

Arap – dedicating, giving.

Sarbas sub arapio – dedicating, giving everything away.

Anand sahej – to become happy, full of pleasure.

Dhun jhok – melody.



His people sacrifice their minds, bodies and souls to God, they give everything to Him and gain their pleasure by the melody of His True Name and praises of Him.



drsnu pyiK Bey inribKeI pwey hY sgly Qok ]

Darshan pekh bhey nirbikhei paey hai salgley thhok.

Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Lord’s Darshan, they are cleansed of corruption.



If the Gursikh has met the Lord Himself, then he needs no other protection and nothing can touch him. He is rid of all sins and evil.



Awn bsqu isau kwju n kCUAY suMdr bdn Alok ] 1 ]

Aan bast(u) sio kaj n kchhooai sundar badan alok. 1.

They obtain absolutely everything. They have nothing to do with anything else; they gaze on the beauteous Face of God.  || 1 ||   



Aan bast(u) – acquire everything.

Sio n kchhooai – no connection with anything other than what He has given.

Sundar badan alok – the beautiful face and body of God (alok – the Light)



His people who keep their minds fixed upon Him require nothing but Him. All they ask for is to see the Light. In this context alok –the Light refers to the Lord Himself.



isAwm suMdr qij Awn ju cwhq ijau kustI qin jok ]

siaam sundar taj aan ju chahat jio kusti tan jok.

But one who forsakes the elegantly beautiful Lord, and harbors desire for anything else, is like a leech on the body of a leper.



Siaam sudar taj – to abandon the beautiful Lord.

Aan ju chaht – desires everything.

Jio kusti tan jok – becomes a leech(jok) on the body(tan) of a leper(kusti).



sUrdws mnu pRiB hiQ lIno dIno iehu prlok ] 2 ] 1 ] 8 ]

Surdas mun prub hath leeno deeno eh parlok. 2. 1. 8.

Says Sur Daas, God has taken my mind in His Hands. He has blessed me with the world beyond.  || 2 || 1 || 8 ||



Surdas – Oh Surdas.

Mun – mind

Prub – God

Hath – hands(His)

Leeno – taken

Deeno – given or to bless with

Eh – this

Parlok – world beyond



Oh Surdas (Surdas), my mind (mun) in the Lord’s (prub) hand (hath) has been taken (leeno), He has blessed (deeno) me with the (eh) worlds beyond this (parlok).



As the Gursikh gives his mind to the Lord, by absorbing the Naam; God then blesses His Gursikh with everything.





Overview:



The Bani is telling the Gursikh to not make links with people who are not in love with the Lord and tells the Gursikh to absorb God into his mind, and with this he shall receive everything.

Give up everything and tune your mind with the Lord by repeating His Naam. Do not turn your mind away from Him as in result the Gursikh will receive nothing from Him.





With this I conclude my analysis of the Bani of Bhagat Surdas Ji. I hope that this will give my fellow sevadaars an enlightening reflection of the Bani. I will truly be pleased if this will help anyone at all. I pray that I may be able to understand and reflect on the Bani so that I may become a just that much closer to Him. If this das has made any mistakes, please correct him.



“Cchaad mun har bimukhan ko sung” – Bhagat Surdas Ji

Sevadaar- Sher Singh



Waherguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 26, 2004)

dear Singh ji
loads of thanks for sharing this with us indeed it is very heipful to me and would like you to keep them coming  and consider it gurus bleesing that you are doing so and for sure guru will bless you more


----------



## Sher_Singh (Nov 26, 2004)

DrKhalsa Ji,
thank you greatly for the kind words. You have given me more of a reason to carry out more understanding of Gurbani and I pray that GuruJi will bless us all and give us the knowledge of His word and show us the True way.

Guru Fateh.


----------

